# Power Prolbems!!



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

My 86' 300zx N/A, has some surging problems.. When I step on the gas hard it surges and smooths out about 3000 Rpm's. I do have an exhaust leak at the cat...could it be that?,any other ideas...I just got brandnew injectors but it had this same problem before. My Cat might be clogged? the exhaust seems restrected. Thanks for you help :cheers: 


P.S. If the cat is bad, what would i do to remove it? easy or hard?


----------



## KungFuGrandpa (Aug 23, 2004)

the cat only has 4 bolts in it its real easy to take off. if you do take it off you will need new gaskets to go on it or it will leak


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no an exhaust leak wouldn't do that.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> My 86' 300zx N/A, has some surging problems.. When I step on the gas hard it surges and smooths out about 3000 Rpm's. I do have an exhaust leak at the cat...could it be that?,any other ideas...I just got brandnew injectors but it had this same problem before. My Cat might be clogged? the exhaust seems restrected. Thanks for you help :cheers:
> 
> 
> P.S. If the cat is bad, what would i do to remove it? easy or hard?


A easy way to see if it is your cats is to remove your entire exhaust. If the problem goes away then it's your cats.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

getting the pipes to come apart might be a little difficult you might want to spray them with some rust eating lube crap a couple days before


----------



## ebarney (Sep 4, 2004)

check your fuel filter and possibly your fuel pump they may be dirty and need replaced


----------

